# Probleme mit Umlauten

## baschni

Hallo! Ganz plötzlich kann vim keine Umlaute mehr richtig darstellen, obwohl das vorher monatelang geklappt hat, ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst.

Aber erstmal: ich benutze utf8, was bisher wunderbar geklappt hat:

 *Quote:*   

> surgeon@localhost ~ $ locale
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
> 
> LANG=de_DE@euro
> ...

 

Was soll die obige Fehlermeldung heißen? In GUI-Programmen und in der bash selber funktionieren Umlaute Wunderbar, nur vim zickt auf einmal rum, ß wird zu einer schwer lesbaren Zeichenfolge öäü etc. werden mit mehreren Lehrzeichen dahinter in vim selber angezeigt.

Beim starten von irssi kommt außerdem eine Fehlermeldung von perl:

 *Quote:*   

> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
> 
> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
> 
> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
> ...

 

Was ist passiert? Wie krieg ich mein vim wieder in Ordnung?

Grüße,

Bastian

----------

## firefly

was sagt

```
locale -a
```

?

bzw. auf welchem "Wert" versuchst du LC_ALL zu setzten?

----------

## baschni

 *Quote:*   

> surgeon@localhost ~ $ locale -a
> 
> C
> 
> de_DE.utf8
> ...

 

sagt locale -a, LC_ALL soll leer sein, weil ich die Attribute ja einzeln setze

----------

## Necoro

 *baschni wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   surgeon@localhost ~ $ locale
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
> 
> LANG=de_DE@euro
> ...

 

Warum benutzt du unterschiedliche Werte??

----------

## firefly

 *baschni wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   surgeon@localhost ~ $ locale -a
> 
> C
> 
> de_DE.utf8
> ...

 

die locale de_DE@euro gibt es bei dir nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## baschni

naja, manchmal brauch ich halt englische werte, z.b. bei den ganzen messformatierungen solls deutsch sein, aber bei den anderen englisch, hab leider vergessen, was diese einstellungen machen^^

und LANG ist keine locale wie die anderen. Ich denke außerdem nicht, dass es an den Werten, weil das vorher alles funktioniert hat, ich versuch aber mal alles auf de_DE.utf8 zu setzen

----------

## baschni

hehe, hab einfach nur LC_ALL auf de_DE.utf-8 gesetzt und dann alle alten werte wieder auf ihre ursprungswerte und alles funktioniert wieder, hehe^^

----------

## firefly

 *baschni wrote:*   

> hehe, hab einfach nur LC_ALL auf de_DE.utf-8 gesetzt und dann alle alten werte wieder auf ihre ursprungswerte und alles funktioniert wieder, hehe^^

 

is ne lösung aber das eigentliche problem war, das du die locale de_DE@euro verwenden wolltest aber diese nicht auf dem system vorhanden ist

----------

